# Available Now: Forest Kingdom 3 by Eduardo Tarilonte



## Best Service Tomasz (Jun 15, 2021)

*We are pleased to introduce the latest release by Sampling-Master Eduardo Tarilonte to you:*






Forest Kingdom 3 - The Sounds of Forests and Jungles

Mother Nature conducts what is probably the largest orchestra on our planet. The wind blowing through the leaves, the birds singing loudly - countless natural instruments are constantly writing new and unique music. *Forest Kingdom 3* is the fantastic sequel to the very successful and award-winning Best Service Forest-Kingdom-Series that brings the sounds of forests and jungles to computer-based composition-studios.

The creator of Forest Kingdom 3 natural world of sounds is *Eduardo Tarilonte*, who is known for libraries like "NADA", "Dark ERA" and "Desert Winds". Due to his attention to detail, sampling master Eduardo manages to take musicians all over the world on a journey through deserts, forests and distant lands.






_"Forest Kingdom 3 is a collection of exotic instruments inspired by the diversity of nature, the sounds of deep forests with colorful birds and the scents of lost jungles. Version 3 expands the extensive collection of instruments by adding, among others, 10 spiritual Native American flutes with excellent playability. I can say without any doubt that these are my best sampled flutes yet. Close your eyes and get ready to dive deep into nature and its uniqueness."_ *Eduardo Tarilonte*

Forest Kingdom 3 Key Features:​
30 wind instruments (including 10 wonderful Native American flutes).
90 ethnic percussion-instruments
Mythical creatures and voices of shamans
210 fascinating soundscapes
300 inspiring multitrack performance MIDI-Grooves
Over 700 presets
Over 20,000 individual samples





*Forest Kingdom 3* is the perfect tool for composers and sound-designers who want to compose music and atmospheric sounds for movies, documentaries, video-games or new-age-music. In addition to over 700 presets, 300 unique performance multi-track grooves and over 20,000 individual samples, Forest Kingdom 3 includes 17.6 GB of sounds comprising flutes, harps, percussion-instruments, mythical creatures, vocals and stunning soundscapes.

*Forest Kingdom 3 is available now as a download or boxed for €/$ 259.
Registered users of Forest Kingdom or Forest Kingdom II can upgrade for only €/$ 99.*

Enjoy this new release : )
Tom


----------



## Denkii (Jun 15, 2021)

No Crossgrade discount for any other ERAs?
When Dark Era came out you ended up changing your mind about that - what are the chances that we can get you to have the same conversation once again?


----------



## Lukas (Jun 15, 2021)

Denkii said:


> No Crossgrade discount for any other ERAs?
> When Dark Era came out you ended up changing your mind about that - what are the chances that we can get you to have the same conversation once again?


But Forest Kingdom is not part of the ERA series...!?


----------



## Denkii (Jun 15, 2021)

Lukas said:


> But Forest Kingdom is not a part of the ERA series...!?


You are correct. I was too excited and missed that.
But damn Brutus, a man can try.


----------



## chillbot (Jun 15, 2021)

Denkii said:


> You are correct. I was too excited and missed that.
> But damn Brutus, a man can try.


Getting everything in FK1 & FK2 plus the new stuff in FK3 makes this the second-best value anywhere outside of omnisphere even at full price (in my opinion). I wish I hadn't already bought it just so I could go back and buy it again.


----------



## Lukas (Jun 15, 2021)

I've made a preset walkthrough for Forest Kingdom 3 and played through my favorite patches (winds, plucked, percussion, voices and soundscapes).




Always been a huge fan of FK 1 and 2. The flutes are some of the best sampled ethnic flutes out there... and the new native american flutes are really great to play because you can adjust the blow intensity via the pitch wheel (for anybody who prefers to control it via MIDI CCs, there are additional CC patches too).

For Studio One users: I've also created Sound Variations (articulation maps) for all flutes and voices in FK3 so if anyone is using Studio One, you can find them when you search for "Forest Kingdom 3" or look into the Keyswitches / Other folder in Exchange.


----------



## Denkii (Jun 15, 2021)

Downloading now. Tari's libraries are the only ones so far where I never had to second guess myself.
Thanks Lukas for providing the sound variations, too!


----------



## TARI (Jun 15, 2021)

Thank you very much for your kind words and support!! 
Please, have a look at the videos that show how playable and beautiful the new flutes are. The best flutes I have sampled so far without any doubt.
The dynamics and expression are controlled via pitch bend wheel, which makes very easy to go back to the regular position. Here it is an example:


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi Tari,

what a great upgrade again  .

I am sure some of these "demo" *SONGS *will make it into my (your) NADA meditation CD  (use it for 2 years now for daily meditation when I have to be inside and cant be in nature directly). What spiritual stuff again, really love it.

One little request: as I already deleted the Forest Kingdomn 2 before installation cause of disk space, could you post a list of the new instruments and soundscapes(categories) that have come with FK 3 and have not been in FK 2 ?


----------



## d4vec4rter (Jun 16, 2021)

Been a long time user of FK2 so upgrading was a no brainer. The new flutes are gorgeous.


----------



## Takabuntu (Jun 16, 2021)

TARI said:


> Thank you very much for your kind words and support!!
> Please, have a look at the videos that show how playable and beautiful the new flutes are. The best flutes I have sampled so far without any doubt.
> The dynamics and expression are controlled via pitch bend wheel, which makes very easy to go back to the regular position. Here it is an example:



Congratulations @TARI, it sounds truly mesmerizing. FK1 was already amazing at the time it came out and it only got better and better with every update.


----------



## musicsound (Jun 17, 2021)

I have NADA and I am wondering if there is a lot of overlap between those two libraries ?


----------



## TARI (Jun 18, 2021)

musicsound said:


> I have NADA and I am wondering if there is a lot of overlap between those two libraries ?


There is no overlap. In general terms, NADA instruments are more a mix of natural and synth sound, while Forest Kingdom are realistic instruments. Also in sound design are very different. NADA sound design has more to do with pads and Forest Kingdom is more about soundscapes. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## pixel (Jun 19, 2021)

Another library that can be bought without even checking how it sounds 
Now I have to convince my boss that this is a necessity for our current project :D


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 19, 2021)

Brilliant Tari. Looking forward to picking this up.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 22, 2021)

I was able to spend some time with FK3 this morning and can say that it's another home run from Tari. Everything from the playability to the sound quality, it's just completely outstanding. Highly, highly recommend!!!


----------



## davidson (Jun 22, 2021)

Are the differences between 2 and 3 just the new flutes and extra pads, or have there been changes to the functionality of the existing presets?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 22, 2021)

Is there a list of what's new in version 3?


----------



## fourier (Jun 22, 2021)

Sounds absolutely amazing.


----------



## TARI (Jun 22, 2021)

davidson said:


> Are the differences between 2 and 3 just the new flutes and extra pads, or have there been changes to the functionality of the existing presets?





paulmatthew said:


> Is there a list of what's new in version 3?


Hello,
Basically there are 12 new flutes, over 60 new soundscapes and all the previous flutes have been updated with the new "blow intensity" feature. All the 215 soundscapes have been updated with a new function that uses the modwheel to change how the soundscapes sound and evolve.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 22, 2021)

Could you share which soundscapes/soundscape groups are new ? Would really helpful and appreciated


----------



## TARI (Jun 22, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Could you share which soundscapes/soundscape groups are new ? Would really helpful and appreciated


I am afraid that would take some time comparing the list with the previous versions...I am a bit busy now  The previous versions weren't included in groups. I did it this time because the list was too long.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 23, 2021)

No problem, maybe if you find some time sometime  , its just that I deleted the FK 2 cause of diskspace so I cant compare. Maybe there is a list of FK 2 flying around somewhere ? That would be enough to make a comparision by myself.


----------



## TARI (Jun 23, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> No problem, maybe if you find some time sometime  , its just that I deleted the FK 2 cause of diskspace so I cant compare. Maybe there is a list of FK 2 flying around somewhere ? That would be enough to make a comparision by myself.


Here you are


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 23, 2021)

Why no Kontakt versions ????


----------



## Phaedraz (Jun 23, 2021)

When will the upgrade be available on online stores other than bestservice?


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 23, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> Why no Kontakt versions ????


Tarilonte is using Engine for years now.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 23, 2021)

Phaedraz said:


> When will the upgrade be available on online stores other than bestservice?


timespace has it already:









Music Software | Gear4music


Music Software | Gear4music




www.timespace.com





Dont know any other shop that sells these libraries.


----------



## Phaedraz (Jun 23, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> timespace has it already:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Audiodeluxe and jrrshop have Taris libraries, but not the v3 update yet.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 23, 2021)

Phaedraz said:


> Audiodeluxe and jrrshop have Taris libraries, but not the v3 update yet.


So might be worth looking for jrr if he includes it in his 23 anniversary sale but I doubt it.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jun 24, 2021)

Checking out FK3 live now - come say hi.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jun 24, 2021)

My father, a German, got me _Winnetou_, by Karl May, when I was a kid. Shatterhand was my hero for a bit. Is that melody from a film version of it?


----------



## easynam (Jun 25, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> No problem, maybe if you find some time sometime  , its just that I deleted the FK 2 cause of diskspace so I cant compare. Maybe there is a list of FK 2 flying around somewhere ? That would be enough to make a comparision by myself.


I was curious too, so, assuming I didnt make any mistakes:



> Ancient Secrets\Ancient Ruins
> Ancient Secrets\Bells & Wizards
> Ancient Secrets\The Call
> Creatures of Nature\Fairy Princess
> ...


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 25, 2021)

easynam said:


> I was curious too, so, assuming I didnt make any mistakes:


Great  I started a comparision table yesterday but did not finish cause (as Tari said) it was really laborious work so really thankful you did


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 19, 2021)

I finally fell for Forest Kingdom 3, and I'm the happiest man on earth. Those American Native Flutes are the best! First call for Fantasy/medieval/early music stuff. Deep and emotional.


----------



## TARI (Jul 19, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> I finally fell for Forest Kingdom 3, and I'm the happiest man on earth. Those American Native Flutes are the best! First call for Fantasy/medieval/early music stuff. Deep and emotional.


Very happy to hear that!


----------



## Crossroads (Jul 27, 2021)

pixel said:


> Another library that can be bought without even checking how it sounds
> Now I have to convince my boss that this is a necessity for our current project :D


Indeed, you can buy this without even checking. Eduardo Tarilonte's libraries are the only ones I buy without hesitation. The passion is dripping off his libraries. No one else comes close.

@TARI any ambitions to throw yourself unto solo strings? Your flute legatos make me wish for those! And the Viola Da Gamba from NADA proves that you are the man for that!


----------



## Satorious (Jul 28, 2021)

I never upgraded to Forest Kingdom 2, but I own Forest Kingdom 1. I'm curious to know if the FK3 upgrade from FK1 will include the material from FK2 as part of the upgrade? I'm guessing it won't - but it would be a no-brainer if it did!


----------



## TARI (Jul 28, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> Indeed, you can buy this without even checking. Eduardo Tarilonte's libraries are the only ones I buy without hesitation. The passion is dripping off his libraries. No one else comes close.
> 
> @TARI any ambitions to throw yourself unto solo strings? Your flute legatos make me wish for those! And the Viola Da Gamba from NADA proves that you are the man for that!


Thank you for your kind words!!  Regarding the strings, it will come some when!


----------



## TARI (Jul 28, 2021)

Satorious said:


> I never upgraded to Forest Kingdom 2, but I own Forest Kingdom 1. I'm curious to know if the FK3 upgrade from FK1 will include the material from FK2 as part of the upgrade? I'm guessing it won't - but it would be a no-brainer if it did!


FK3 includes all previous FK editions, so you get FK1, 2 and 3


----------



## storyteller (Aug 16, 2021)

Absolutely love this. A great update from FK2. I just went through the process of building out articulation maps via Reaticulate for the Winds, Percussion, and Plucked so I've gotten to explore most of the library. Haven't mapped Fantasy Creatures and Voices yet though. I have run across a couple of bugs that probably need ironed out:

The Double Flute (both the Midi CC version and the regular version) are missing pngs... this error pops up every time it is loaded
The Xiao Flute (both the Midi CC version and the regular version) are somewhat botched up when it comes to the key switches. They function like in FK2... which is probably correct. However, the articulation displayed follows the Native American Flute Templates... and then some beyond the keyswitched keys on the keyboard. I just referenced FK2 to get the articulation names correct.
Last, probably not a bug, could we get some references as to what the key switches are doing in the Tibetan Bowl? Currently, I am calling them:
Hit
Rub and Roll
Scrape and Ring
Hit and Roll
Scrape Harmonic
Mute and Roll
Low Roll and Gong
Low Roll and Long Gong
Taps
Muted Taps
Muted Repetition Decrescendo
Hit Repetition Decrescendo
Low Taps
Gong
Gong and Light Roll
Gong and Long Roll

...but who knows what those should really be called. A reference would help a bit.

But overall, great job!!!
@TARI @Best Service Tomasz @Best Service Wolfgang

*EDIT: Having now created articulation maps for everything in FK3, I can say with confidence those were the only issues I saw. Just wanted to provide an update.*


----------



## TARI (Aug 17, 2021)

storyteller said:


> Absolutely love this. A great update from FK2. I just went through the process of building out articulation maps via Reaticulate for the Winds, Percussion, and Plucked so I've gotten to explore most of the library. Haven't mapped Fantasy Creatures and Voices yet though. I have run across a couple of bugs that probably need ironed out:
> 
> The Double Flute (both the Midi CC version and the regular version) are missing pngs... this error pops up every time it is loaded
> The Xiao Flute (both the Midi CC version and the regular version) are somewhat botched up when it comes to the key switches. They function like in FK2... which is probably correct. However, the articulation displayed follows the Native American Flute Templates... and then some beyond the keyswitched keys on the keyboard. I just referenced FK2 to get the articulation names correct.
> ...


Thank you very much!
There is an unpcoming FK3 update which solves that, except the tibetan bowl. I really don't know how to to call of that 🙃
The update will include also some cool surprise. It will be here during the next days


----------



## Ben H (Aug 17, 2021)

I just did a clean install of Windows on my computer, and FK3 was the first library that I reinstalled.

(NADA was the second)


----------



## TARI (Aug 17, 2021)

Ben H said:


> I just did a clean install of Windows on my computer, and FK3 was the first library that I reinstalled.
> 
> (NADA was the second)


Thanks Ben!!


----------

